# How the Pinkertons Deal With Claim Jumpers!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

With the advent of the the new gold ore strike, the Pinkertons have been very busy dealing with would be Claim Jumpers.


When it comes to deterents, sometimes the old ways are the best.












The Skeletons were purchased at Von's Grocery Store and are limited in time to the Halloween display. They are "Parachuting Skeletons" and come 6 in a pack for $2.95. They are 3" tall.


They come stark white. I gave them a coat with a mixture of white and linen Patio Paint using a "dry brush" technique to retain the detail. A wash of alcohol and ink then brings out the detail and makes them look old.


The tree had been long dead and was purposely repositioned here by the mine 3 years ago as a hanging tree, with the vingette in mind. It has just taken that long to find suitable skeletons/corpses.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure thats not a *diesel salesman ???*


(John Allen reference)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like business is slow for the Pinkertons! I don't see any fresh meat on them bones


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 18 Sep 2009 06:26 PM 
Looks like business is slow for the Pinkertons! I don't see any fresh meat on them bones  

The vultures have been very efficient as have the deterent methods.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Grisly. I love it.









Vulp


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Wasn't there some effort on the part of editors to downplay that aspect of John's humor? I never learned about the hanging figure until after I joined this board.

But then, I've led a very sheltered life.










Les


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

In this case it's a paradox; small details make a layout come 'to life'... 
I thinks it's a very original detail and it I had a good laugh about it! 

BTW; it reminds me of Johns Allen's The Gorre and Daphetid Railroad. Did it not have a simular scene? I remember seeing a video of that layout wit a dead man hanging nearby a bridge?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Rotten & Ssick Humor - Very strange 

Fritz/Juergen


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 18 Sep 2009 06:26 PM 
Looks like business is slow for the Pinkertons! I don't see any fresh meat on them bones  

Actually, I have two left over and was thinking that it would be very easy to "smooth" some clay into the detail and make a couple corpses. At $0.50/each and 3" tall, they could easily serve as the basis for regular figures too. They even have distinct fingers, and that's always the hardest part for me to model.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am reminded of the layout the 'false miniature killer' had on 'CSI' which featured all sorts of miniature homicide scenes. 

Fritz...you find this 'sick'...yet you were the guy who includes chaos dwarves and zombies on tyour layouts...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd.... that's a very good use of some cheap Halloween figures.... Good thinking and well done.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 19 Sep 2009 01:24 PM 
Rotten & Ssick Humor - Very strange 

Fritz/Juergen 

*Welcome to the web site.......







*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 19 Sep 2009 02:44 AM 

BTW; it reminds me of Johns Allen's The Gorre and Daphetid Railroad. Did it not have a simular scene? I remember seeing a video of that layout wit a dead man hanging nearby a bridge? 



See post #2









http://www.gdlines.com/GD_Galleries...ching.html


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ah! Now I understand your first remark!








I did not know it were dieselsalesman but I remembered the 'hang-man' on that famous layout. 
The picture you linked is indeed exactly that scene! I saw it in a video once as well.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aren't medical skeletons wired together to make them able to be hung? Otherwise, they are piles of bones. Just a thought. 

I also have to side with Juergen on this issue, but then, two of my mother's relatives were lynched, so it is a bit of a sore issue for my family.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I simply don´t like societies or groups which choose executions for a way to solve their conflicts. I know, it is still common practise all over this world. 
Regarding the Pinkertons, I could never stand them anyway. Always was on the side of Jesses James, the Youngers, Dillinger or Bonnie and Clyde. Not nessessarly on the side of Claim Jumpers.: http://www.ocregister.com/articles/hodousek-claim-jumper-2502968-condom-soup 

Where was that hanging tree picture suppose to be taken? The track looks like vintage Swiss Metre Gauge with overseized rail. Is that, what American Gold Rush folks are using? We´d treat them with tar & feathers over here (Germany) for such work. Or send them zombies and chaos dwarfs into their dreams. 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/...ondom-soup


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I am still wondering about those skeletons hanging around in the first picture. Scenes from a Swiss nudist colony? No clothes? 
For some reason I have the impression, skeletons over here in Europe are simply dressed better. Even on Gn15 layouts. 










Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still wondering about those skeletons hanging around in the first picture. 

That thought had crossed my mind too.... 

For some reason I have the impression, skeletons over here in Europe are simply dressed better. Even on Gn15 layouts. Looks like Fritz has been working overtime...I do have to wonder about the combo of 'fine foods', gasoline, and 'zombie removal service' products, though...


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Fritz,

That's one cool pic, both in concept and uh ... execution. (ouch.) Is that part of a layout, a scene on one, or a diorama? If there's more, I'd sure like to see 'em.

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I could use some 1:22,5 Bohemian nudist zombie rail crews in 1930s clothing (wait, they would no longer be nudist?) if anyone is game..... 

I do like the fez however Juergen.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Is that part of a layout, a scene on one, or a diorama? If there's more 

No, it was just a joke some years ago about what a railraod can transport. Most model railways, at least most boxcars, run empty. 

I posted the picture, to demonstrate that most skeletons, even after having mouldered in graves or hanging in trees (which is not possible) for a longer time, should have some remains of clothing. My station master of a forgotten line was made from a cheap pirate figure from the toyshop. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz, your scenes and imagination are amazing.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Especially the giant hampsters!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

My hamster is OK. It´s those notorious narrow gauge hedgehogs chewing on my steel rails, which annoy me. We counted six of them in the backyard.











To bring this thread back to its roots. Found one of those nude skeletons as well in my garden some weeks ago:











Some say, its one of the last Large Scale customer waiting for new releases. Other say, maybe a forum reader, 
simply boared to death.
But at least I learned from this thread, the part need some paint and some rags around his bleached bones, so it 
does mnot look too much like a halloween decoration.


Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So the prototypically correct skeleton has remains of his clothing.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always wondered... do you folk that fancy having skeletons in your yards at holloween (or now, on your garden railway all year) ever think that what you are modeling is a desecration of the dead? Would you model your Mother's bones? One of your deceased siblings'? Your own kid's? I just don't understand.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

From 1975-1996 I worked as an archeologists. Of the non-indigenous skeletons I encountered none had any clothing remnants. For that matter none were articulated and none were contained within an intact coffin. So it might be correct to say that articulated skeletons may have remnants of clothing still clinging to the bones. 

Thinking about it. In America it was common practice to use the long drop in which the criminal was hung in such a way the neck was broken by the long fall.. Thus there should not be any skeletons hanging by a rope. In Europe the the short fall (or drop) was common. The person was hung in such away that they slowly straggle to death. Anybody remember the skeletons and bodies hanging at the crossroad at the start of a "Knight's Tale?" At least one body was encaged. Also there were several birds pecking at the remains. What happens when a society decides not to imprison common criminals. Also saves on digging graves too. 

Life is beautiful


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 23 Sep 2009 07:33 AM 
So the prototypically correct skeleton has remains of his clothing. 


Not necessarily: What if he was skinny-dipping when they caught and hanged him?

Ol' Vulp


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Joe Bartolini on 23 Sep 2009 08:57 AM 
Thinking about it. In America it was common practice to use the long drop in which the criminal was hung in such a way the neck was broken by the long fall.. Thus there should not be any skeletons hanging by a rope. In Europe the the short fall (or drop) was common. The person was hung in such away that they slowly straggle to death. Anybody remember the skeletons and bodies hanging at the crossroad at the start of a "Knight's Tale?" At least one body was encaged. Also there were several birds pecking at the remains. What happens when a society decides not to imprison common criminals. Also saves on digging graves too. 

Life is beautiful 

This is why most signs note, "Hanged by the Neck Until Dead."

It used to be that when someone was to be simply "hung," if they didn't die from the hanging, they were set free as they had served their punishment. In many cases, it was simply a matter of putting someone on a horse with a noose on their neck and swatting the horse. In our case, the mine uses several donkeys/mules and these serve as our "swat horses." Of course donkeys and mules are smaller than horses, so many of these claim jumpers never did have their necks snap and they were left to dangle in the elements as the vultures picked their bones clean.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 23 Sep 2009 01:19 AM 
Hi,

My hamster is OK. It´s those notorious narrow gauge hedgehogs chewing on my steel rails, which annoy me. We counted six of them in the backyard.


Some say, its one of the last Large Scale customer waiting for new releases. Other say, maybe a forum reader, 
simply boared to death.


Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen
Hmm, maybe your hedgehogs need more iron in their diet? Do they eat LGB brass rail by chance?

Your second line is almost forum signature material, thanks, I needed the laugh!

All in good fun....


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

what you are modeling is a desecration of the dead 


There are cultures which Honour those whiche have left us with models of skeletons. http://www.azcentral.com/ent/dead/ 
At least in my garden I´d rather have a Mexican "Dia de los Muertos" than "Strange Fruits" hanging in my trees. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 

P.S. No overseized LGB brass rail in my garden. The hedgehogs might stumble and break their little ankles.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Desecrating the dead was the idea of the old hangin' tree.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Are they any suitable Pinkerton figures in 1 : 20 available? Found some Bullyland figures yesterday, wich migt do after a repaint: 










While I was at it, I bought some more skeletons as well: 










They might work on one of my ghost trains sooner or later. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Juergen-


It may be time that the locals get involved in such goings on?


http://www.mcphee.com/shop/products...y-Set.html


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The small McPhee-mob figures (approx 1 : 24 scale) are involded in annother corner of my railroad world. 










It seems, they are trying to prevent foreign beer to be smuggled into the Kraehwinkel area. 
A case for the Tar & Feather brigade. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the angry mob was so angry they tore up the track!


----------

